# Suche RDA



## Varens (27. November 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

Nach nun einer längeren Pause wollte ich mal wieder in die Welten von WoW schnuppern.
Da ich das Angebot der "Rolle der Auferstehung" für ziemlich reizend finde, 
hoffe ich hier jemanden zu finden der mir eine Einladung dazu schicken kann.

Bevorzugt Server Rajaxx, Fraktion Horde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Varens


----------



## Xdenzy (27. November 2012)

wennde mir deine E-Mail schickst und versichern kannst das du das abo bitte zahlst für ein Monat dann bin ich dabei


----------

